
American broadband is better than is commonly thought - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/2014/11/29/7281809/american-broadband-pretty-good
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
This describes a study that was carried out by the American Enterprise
Institute, who are, among other things, global warming denialists.

